#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Обучение тибетской медицине в Москве - интенсив-курсы, август 2013

## Satyabhama

Дорогие друзья!

В августе Школа Тибетской Медицины в Москве проводит очередной  интенсив-обучение для тех, кто хочет учиться тибетской медицине заочно. С 17 по 25-е августа будет дан весь материал по "Тантре основ" за 1-й семестр (у очников длился 3 месяца). Формат обучения - просмотр видеоматериала с 10 до 18 часов, далее живое общение с Учителем (Геше Ринчен Тензин) и ответы на вопросы по отсмотренному материалу. В таком режиме работаем с 17 по 23 августа, 24 августа - выходной и подготовка к экзамену, 25 августа - экзамен. По итогам экзамена желающие могут присоединиться к обучению на очном (вечернем) курсе с сентября или продолжить свое обучение в режиме 7-9-дневных интенсивов раз в несколько месяцев. По окончании обучения (4 года) в случае успешной сдачи всех экзаменов выдается диплом (Индия).

Стоимость обучения - 18 000 рублей, при оплате до 10 июля - 13 000 рублей. Те, кто ранее проходил обучение в ШТМ или другом учебном заведении и изучал тибетскую медицину, оплачивают 9 000 руб. 
Те, кто сдают экзамены на отлично, обучаются далее БЕСПЛАТНО. Наш проект абсолютно НЕКОММЕРЧЕСКИЙ и поддерживается усилиями врачей-энтузиастов. 

Подробную информацию о курсах высылаем по запросу на india-home@yandex.ru.
По всем интересующим вас вопросам можно обращаться на этот электронный адрес или по телефону +7 926 0606497.
Группы Школы в Контакте -  https://vk.com/medtibet, https://vk.com/lmedtibet, https://vk.com/rinchentenzin

----------


## Карма Палджор

В рамках данного проекта также проходит и обучение тибетскому языку. Обучение проходит в формате трансляций. Занятия включают в себя не только разъяснения правил чтения, грамматики и пр., но и подготовку текстовых материалов по медицине, ритуальных текстов и пр. Для подключения к процессу обучения можно обратиться к Глебу Архангельскому, Светлане Куралиной или ко мне. Занятия платные, за исключением проверки заданий в режиме аудио или видеочата.

Сейчас в рамках данного проекта осуществляется подготовка глоссария медицинских терминов, включающих краткие разъяснения, область использования в медицине и пр.

----------

Ашвария (04.07.2013)

----------


## Satyabhama

С 4  по 13 ноября 2013 г. будет проведен следующий модуль-видеоинтенсив в рамках заочного обучения тибетской медицине по теме "Диагностика по пульсу и моче". Стоимость программы - 16000 руб. Время проведения - с 10-00 до 20-00 ежедневно.
В рамках интенсива каждый день будет проводиться просмотр записей лекций Ринчена Тензина, данных в ВШТМ весной 2013 г. по данной теме на очном отделении. У вас будет также возможность по вечерам задать вопросы Учителю по пройденному материалу и при желании сдать экзамен в конце обучения. Данный курс будет интересен как людям, знакомым с тибетской медициной, так и новичкам. Место проведения – г. Москва, метро Парк Культуры, Языковский переулок, д. 5/3, клуб "Артефакты".

По всем интересующим вас вопросам можно обращаться по телефону +7 926 0606497.
Группы Школы в Контакте - https://vk.com/medtibet, https://vk.com/lmedtibet, https://vk.com/rinchentenzin

----------

